# Webalizer funktioniert nicht richtig!



## Hannibal (8. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe auf meinem Server Webalizier installiert. Also im Apirl hat dieses Webalizer Tool denke ich richtig funktioniert. Div. Dinge wurden ausgewertet und die Angaben sahen recht logisch aus. 

Doch jetz im Mai, stimmt etwas mit den Ländern nicht, jetz werden 100% als unbekannt  abgetan. Dass kann doch nicht sein.

Kann das sein, weil der Server nun immer über dyndns.org aufgerufen wird?

Kann ich da Config mässig etwas machen?

Hier der link zum Webalizer Log des Servers:

http://tuningzone.dyndns.org/webalizer/


Gruss


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Mai 2004)

Ich setze kein Webalizer ein - vielleicht hat deine DNS-Auflösung 'nen Knacks ....


----------



## Hannibal (11. Juni 2004)

Wie könnte ich das denn herausfinden?


----------



## LinuxAdm (13. Juni 2004)

Standardmäßig ist beim Webalizer die Namensauflösung deaktiviert.

Am besten compilierst Du ihn neu aus dem Quellcode:

./configure --enable-dns --with-language=german
make
make install

Mit   --enable-dns schaltest Du die Namensauflösung ein, mit  --with-language=german entstehen die Berichte in Deutsch.

Grüsse,

Andreas


----------



## Hannibal (14. Juni 2004)

Danke, werde ich versuchen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Juni 2004)

Das steht alles in der README, die dem webalizer-Tarball beiliegt!


----------



## Hannibal (24. Juni 2004)

Ja super vielen Dank, schon möglich dass das da drin steht, aber ich hab Webalizer einfach mit Yast gleich mitinstalliert


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Juni 2004)

oder einfach mal das Tarball entpacken und dann die README lesen - du musst es ja nicht gleich installieren.


----------



## Hannibal (28. Juni 2004)

Ich habe das nun einmal nach Readme gemacht, doch beim "configure" bekomme ich leider den Error.

GD Library not found.... please instal gd.

Doch GD läuft bei mir ich mache auf der Gehosteten Website ja auch div. Dinge damit, wie kann ich nun rausfinden, "wo" mein GD installiert ist.

Den Apache 1 habe ich beim aufsetzen mit Yast mitinstalliert und das ganze ging ohne Probleme.

Hat mir da jemand einen Tipp.

In der Readme steht ja, wenn die GD nicht gefunden wird, soll ich einen GD ordner im Webalizer Ordner machen, aber muss ich dann in diesen Ordner das GD File kopieren, wo wäre dieses?

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Vorschläge


----------



## Hannibal (30. Juni 2004)

Ich seh dass schon richtig, dass wenn ich webalizer über Yast installiere ich da gar keine Auswahl habe oder?

Ich müsste es von Hand machen, also will ich ja, aber dass geht nicht, weil die GD nicht gefunden wird


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juni 2004)

Entweder beim Bauen von Webalizer den passenden Pfad zu GD angeben:

--with-gd-includes
--with-gd-libs

war es, glaube ich. Falls GD wirklich noch nicht installiert ist, entweder per YaST oder von Hand (http://www.boutell.com) installieren.


----------



## Hannibal (30. Juni 2004)

GD ist installiert, dass ist es ja. Ich lass ja auch Bilder hochladen usw. da geht alles.

Ich hab auch den Pfad ins eigentliche GD Verzeichnis gefunden, aber dass nimmt er nicht an. 

Wobei ich 2x das gleiche angegeben habe.


----------



## Hannibal (6. Juli 2004)

GD ist definitiv installiert, weil ich damit ja verschiedene Bilder Funktionen ausführe.

ich bekomme beim ./configure immer

configure: error: gd library not found... please install gd.

Wie kann ich den Pfad zu GD herausfinden? Gibt es einen Befehl? Oder sowas, dass muss doch installiert sein. Sogar das phpinfo() zeigt an, dass GD funktioniert.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Juli 2004)

Je nachdem, wo GD installiert ist. Mein Pfad ist: /usr/local/lib/

find könnte da auch Wunder bewirken


----------



## Hannibal (7. Juli 2004)

Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben, oder genau sagen, wass ich denn wo suchen muss?

*Was* von GD muss denn *wo* sein, damit das Configure funktioniert? Ich verstehe es nicht.

Ich habe z.B. unter:
file:/usr/share/doc/packages/gd/ 
Einen GD Ordner in dem ein Readme.txt File ein Install File und auch ein HTML File sind, in dem z.B. steht: *This is gd 2.0.15. *

Also das wäre eigentlich alles was ich mit "Suchen" in meinem System unter dem Namen "GD" finde.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Juli 2004)

Im Zweifelsfall GD-Lib hier -> http://www.boutell.com/gd/ herunterladen und installieren. Pfad merken und bei Webalizers ./configure angeben.


----------



## Hannibal (21. Juli 2004)

So ich denke ich überlege mir langsam auf ein alternatives Tool umzusteigen.


----------

